# attention NX owners



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Does the NX 2000 Exhaust bolt up to the NX 1600 correctly from the catback.If so I have found a catback system for the NX 1600 for under 400$


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Yes it will. Good luck!


----------



## DCorleone (Aug 19, 2003)

*car confusion*

i got a 1994 nissan sentra, i know that much. but im starting to wonder what it is. i dont think there is a 1994 nx? i only seen a 1993... its a ga16, 16valve twincam... there is no exhaust on the car at all, so i'm looking to put a performance one on there, but i can only find exahust systems for a 95+, and se-r... so i don't know maybe one of you can tell me how to look for what model? (guy i bought it off of shaved everything off. could it just be a "sentra" as a model?) and once thats figured out - how do i tell if its a 1600 or 2000? and whats the differ?

danifilth - mind telling me where ya got the system from, and if its worth it?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

danifilth said:


> *Does the NX 2000 Exhaust bolt up to the NX 1600 correctly from the catback.If so I have found a catback system for the NX 1600 for under 400$ *




where?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

sorry to not list I forgot.Its on the www.powertechimports.com under the VRS section you will find a catback for the santra and under it it says NX2000.I guess they have the dimensions on file I am ordering one probably next week.So give me 2 weeks and Ill be able to tell you what it sounds like.Sorry but I have to get my suspension tuned before I start driving my car again so I wont be able to tell you how it drives for another month or so.(maybe we could start a group buy if anyone is interested)


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmm... very interesting. Can can you send me a PM or post something up when you get this all set up and running? I'll be running into a fair chunk of change for a comission check here in the next two weeks, and may order something up afterwards.


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: car confusion*



DCorleone said:


> *how do i tell if its a 1600 or 2000? and whats the differ?*


the one you have is a 1600. the only difference between the 1600 and the 2000 is that a 1600 runs with ga16 and the 2000 runs with an sr20de


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah, id like to hear how it worked out as well. i have a little bit of cash stored and this sounds like a good deal.


----------



## WhiteWiz (Oct 3, 2003)

good price but isn't the accepted optimum exhaust size for the ga16de 2.75"?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

WhiteWiz said:


> *good price but isn't the accepted optimum exhaust size for the ga16de 2.75"? *



i think it might be 2" 2 1/4 at most ... 
with cams


----------



## taurus8 (Oct 7, 2003)

Dcorleone - no, there isn't a '94 NX. Just '91-'93.


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

WhiteWiz said:


> *good price but isn't the accepted optimum exhaust size for the ga16de 2.75"? *


im not sure, but i dont have to worry about that with the sr20de... any one know what the optimum size is for that?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

hey I talked to the guys at VRS and you need to cut 2'' off the rear section to make it fit.In other words it is indeed a catback for a sentra.to help out that other guy.


----------

